# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Norwegian Fjords

## Cliff

Enjoyed an incredible cruise on the Seabourn Sojourn last month.  Here is link to my photos: http://cliff.smugmug.com/Travel/Euro...12648083_y5GVB

----------


## andynap

Beautiful. What Raw software did you use?

----------


## Cliff

Photoshop.  Many are HDR processed first with Photomatix Pro 3

----------


## Peter NJ

Absolutely beautiful..Thanks for posting

----------


## amyb

Outstanding, Cliff.  What's with the golden stuffed bear?  I think there's a story here.

----------


## Cliff

http://cliffphotos.com/Robi.html

----------


## amyb

Robi sure was adopted by the right guy. Happy trails to you both. Amy

----------


## GramChop

wow...cliff!  outstanding photography!  thank you for sharing with us!

----------


## rivertrash

Great work, Cliff.  Thanks for sharing with us.

----------

